# GT: Clippers vs. Rockets (4/18)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Mon Apr 18, 2005
5:30 Pacific *</center>
<center>




































Shaun Livingston / Marko Jaric / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Zeljko Rebraca





































Bob Sura/David Wesley/Tracy McGrady/Clarence Weatherspoon/Yao Ming


Notes: The Houston Rockets are a team that will really give the Clippers trouble. They just destroyed Denver the other day. Not sure what is up with Kaman, I was suprised to see him sitting out the last game. This will be the Clippers second to last game of the year.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

As much as I like the Clippers, Rockets will probably win this one....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> As much as I like the Clippers, Rockets will probably win this one....


The way the Rockets are playing it would seem that way. But hopefully the Clippers come out and stay competitive.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I wanna see the Clips keep competing these last two games.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For betting purposes:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159864


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Please, please, please beat the Rockets. I do not mean to beg, but I want you guys to beat them so bad. After you soften them up, then the Sonics can roll into Houston and beat them again.

Seriously, you guys can beat the Rockets. Not many folks are going to bet on it, but if the Clippers play a good game, they can get it done.

G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Clippers 106*
Rockets 99

*Brand 20pts 11rbds*
Yao 18pts 8rbds


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox and Kaman are both listed as questionable and Rebraca is expected to start.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Let's be optomistic.

Clippers 101
Rockets 98


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Clippers 96
Rockets 90

I say TMac goes off for 30 but they lose still.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No Rebraca or Kaman tonight.

Moore or Brand will have to play center.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tip beats Yao! haha


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric throws away the first possession and the Rockets score.

Brand scores with a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a sweet block on Yao.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand just BROKE Weatherspoon's ankles. :rofl:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a sweet floater over Yao.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weatherspoon picks up his 2nd foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand is really taking advantage of Yao and blowing past him on possessions.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ugly shot by Moore, really ugly.

Yao is using the his size and the Clippers lack of size tonight and scoring.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons picks up his 2nd foul and is out of the game with Ross replacing him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric for 3, his 54th of the year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another basket for Yao, the Clippers cannot stop him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand and Yao are both going off.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Back to back 3's for Houston and the Clippers take a timeout.

Clippers down 8.


----------



## momocult45 (Apr 16, 2005)

im waiting for livingston to have his much anticipated break out game, but other than that, i think the clips might surprise the rockets and win by 4


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with another jumper and has 16 points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Defensive 3 secounds on Mamadou.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, Wesley is going off and the Clippers are down 10.

Mamadou with an interesting hook shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livinston with a good drive and basket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 31
Rockets 40

Damn the Rockets are just making everything and really putting the hurt on. Come on they scored 40 in the first quarter that is ridiculous. At least Brand is going off, he has 18 points through 1 quarter!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mamadou with the foul and apparently jams his fingers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally, Wesley misses and then he picks up a foul on the other end.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:dead: What is Mamadou doing taking shots, especially bad shots.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons picks up his 3rd foul and Brand comes in for him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There was must be something in Houston's water because they are just not missing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Push off on Mamadou and the Clippers are down 13.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mamadou is awesome.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a great hustle play for the basket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Mamadou is awesome.


Right...... :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

At the pace the Rockets are going it seems like they will blow out the Clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers are down 16 and just playing horribly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with another jumper and he has 22 now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric with a long jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox is now in but not sure how much he can help.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with another basket, really glad to see him doing well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand is just doing everything. He drives to the lane but gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another 3 for the Rockets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hahah, McGrady giving Yao a little rub down on his elbow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston finds Wilcox for the slam and Livingston has picked up his 6 assist.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh great, another 3 play the Rockets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand for another basket he as 26 points!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with a very nice drive from coast to coast for the basket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 49
Rockets 70

The only good that can be seen in this game is that Brand has 26 points at half. Everything else has been futile.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers shot 61% in the half and are still down 21. Amazing how well a team shoots and be down so much.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, I just noticed that if you take Brand away the highest scorer for the Clippers would be Jaric with 5.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not a bad start, Clippers pick up 2 steals and Simmons nails a jumper.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I knew this would happen... oh well, fortunes change, Clippers hopefully win! :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Steal by Simmons and Livingston makes the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Moore with a good offensive rebound and basket.

Another 3 for the Rockets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Technical foul on Simmons????????
Where did that come from?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hahah, Yao gets blocked by Brand but Sura makes a 3. :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand finally makes a basket in the quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston goes down!!!!
But seems ok???


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I know, I know.. I'm late to jump on the bandwagon, but Shaun Livingston probably has become one of my five favorite players as of right now. I heard all the good things people were saying, but I wasn't sure if I should believe it after some of the other taller PG prospects recently not turning out.. but this guy is the real deal. I love watching him play.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lead down to 18


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand just blows past Brand and scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I wish this game was using the Clippers commentators, I hate the Rockets telecast without Calvin Murphy.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

17 points come on! :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I know, I know.. I'm late to jump on the bandwagon, but Shaun Livingston probably has become one of my five favorite players as of right now. I heard all the good things people were saying, but I wasn't sure if I should believe it after some of the other taller PG prospects recently not turning out.. but this guy is the real deal. I love watching him play.


It is never too late to jump on the Livingston bandwagon. I hope with your new love of Livingston that you will post more in the Clippers forum. :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I wish this game was using the Clippers commentators, I hate the Rockets telecast without Calvin Murphy.


The Clippers commentators are one of the best in the league I would have to say. They both complement each other.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with a great drive but a miss, Brand rebounds and misses (fouled?), and Moore rebounds and gets fouled and Ming picks up his 4th.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Man, that back board is unkind right now. Good comes out of that because they just called a phantom call on Yao, his fourth.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another lane violation against the Rockets, Brand always has a way to get the other team to do this.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand just picks up his 3rd on a foul on McGrady.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady long 2 and gets fouled. :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons gets hacked but no call?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, Brand picked up his 4th. I want him to continue to play and try to beat his career high in points.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Weasel said:


> McGrady long 2 and gets fouled. :dead:


It almost seems like T-Mac gets one of those a game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox comes into the game for Brand. The Clippers down 17.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ball bounces off of McGrady's hands and fortunately goes to Mutombo who makes the basket and the foul shot that came with it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with a nice bounce pass to Wilcox and Wilcox gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another beautiful pass by Livingston and Moore gets fouled. Livingston should have more assists if the Rockets wouldn't foul the Clippers players.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mikki Moore has to be able to pull down that rebound, that was a potential five point turn-around there, with Padgett hitting the three.

Nice slam by Wilcox.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with another great pass and Wilcox jams it home.
Livingston I guess loves to see Wilcox in the post because their connection is great.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's nice to see Wilcox playing, but is he in the team's long term plans?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> It's nice to see Wilcox playing, but is he in the team's long term plans?


Baylor sure likes him so I have no clue what is in store for him after next season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with the nice post up and then follows with a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn this Padgett guy, he just comes in and makes 3's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now there is technical on Dunleavy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand comes back into the game and so does Jaric.

Chalmers shoots a 3? He missed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sweet block by Ross!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Quinton Ross with the block on Mike James, and he ends up on the receiving end of a Marko Jaric assist as he nails a corner jumper. 100-81 Rockets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes a shot, has been a while since he had one.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nothing you can do against Yao when he's hitting that hook, especially when you're 6'8 like Elton Brand.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Nothing you can do against Yao when he's hitting that hook, especially when you're 6'8 like Elton Brand.



Yeah, it is a shame that the Clippers are without their main centers tonight to try to match up against Yao.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao using his height and scores easily.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao picks up his 5th but at this point and score of the game it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand scores again with a nice little dribble and jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Right now it is all Houston, they are scoring with their bench with ease.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Chalmers with another miss from 3 point land.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

And another miss by Chalmers from 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Chalmers with a nice drive but missed but Mamadout cleans it up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 90
Rockets 115

The Rockets just completely dominated the whole game. The only good was that Brand had a great game with 36 points.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, nice game thread - over 100 posts. A game thread like this deserves a Clippers win, however.

G-Force


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rockets all fired up  



> Elton Brand scored a season-high 36 points for the Clippers, who were 1 of 6 on three-pointers and were outrebounded, 39-28.





> The Clippers, who trailed by 29 points, cut the lead to 70-57 midway through the third quarter but could get no closer. A minute later the lead was back to 20 after a free throw by Wesley and two three-pointers by Sura.


Rockets Blast Clippers 



> "We ran into a team that was very hot and shot the ball very well," Clipper Coach Mike Dunleavy said. "Yao got too deep on us, and he'll score on anybody in that position."





> The Clippers played without center Chris Kaman for a second game in a row because of a sore lower back. Forward Zeljko Rebraca (sprained left ankle) also sat out.


----------

